# Bible Explorer



## JM (Nov 1, 2007)

Any draw backs to Bible Explorer?

Bible Explorer - Free Bible Study Software with over 1,500 Bible and Bible reference works available!


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 1, 2007)

JM said:


> Any draw backs to Bible Explorer?
> 
> Bible Explorer - Free Bible Study Software with over 1,500 Bible and Bible reference works available!



I've never heard of it 'til now. Looking at their website, it looks like the free version has somewhat limited features. It's free, though, so I don't think there is much of any drawback.

I've been using e-sword for quite a while. I'm happy with it because I found modules for different Greek and Hebrew texts, including the Septuagint, as well as translations in English, French, and Spanish, commentaries, histories, etc. It's not as slick or powerful as the main contenders like Bibleworks, but it costs nothing except the time to download and search for modules. 

I have a friend with Bibleworks, it really is a good program, but I just can't bring myself to spend the bucks.


----------



## JM (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Vic. I love esword as well and use it daily.

Peace.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 1, 2007)

Checkout online bible as well brother. You can one of thier versions for free as well. I use it often.


----------

